# How Often Are You Backlapping



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I recently replaced the bedknife on my GM1000 because I was unable to cut paper on the edges. I really didn't care if it cut paper or not because I was still getting a great cut quality compared to the rotary. After replacing the bedknife, it now cuts paper all the way across but only for one, maybe two mows. I'm dealing with it and just doing a quickie backlap ever other mow.

Those of you who have reel mowers... how often do you backlap?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just when it needs it. I usually do a really good one at the beginning of the season and then 1 or 2 during the season. i usually just have to adjust the reel to bedknife to get it cutting clean again.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

About every 6th cut but my reel is still rather new.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm around once every 2 months. Hate doing it for some reason, even when it's so easy and quick.

Quality of cut doesn't usually tip me off but the cutting of paper test is enough to convince me.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Once every 2-3 weeks. I am mowing about an acre a week. 75% of that is Zoysia of some kind. On the other hand, I relief grind and backlap for homeowners on the weekends. Usually need to do theirs once every 6 months. Relief grind is done after every 3-4 backlapping events. If a mower cannot maintain quality of cut for very long after backlapping, that suggests the relief angle on the reel is no longer there and/or the bedknife is worn.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Couple times a season, if you're talking about getting the lapping compound out.

I run the reels backward to clean them off about once a week, its a mild backlap.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks for all the input. I'm guessing I am due for a relief grind. I was already planning on replacing the reel in the off season. I want to do it myself so I need to wait until I can deal with the mower being out of commission for a while.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I backlap once a month, which is about 12 hours +/- on the cutting units. Reels were new in 2017 and have not had to get a grind yet but the bedknives are starting to show wear.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

My tru cut was cutting great. Even the seed seeds were cleanly being sliced in half. I haven't been using my reel for a while due to leveling. I brought it out to use after a month of grown in and cut maybe twice with it and checked it with paper and it wasn't cutting. 
It took like 1.5hrs to get it cutting all the way across but she's like a razor now.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I get my reel sharpened once per season and never backlap. My reel is spin grind only, no relief. Cuts paper all season and cut quality is great. The guy who sharpens my reels tells me not to waste my time. He does most of the local sports teams, schools, a few courses and other places in the area. I have the stuff to do it sitting unused but never done it. Maybe I should send my Pinhigh compounds and brush to someone that can use them. Maybe I should be using them but dont. Not sure really.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@Greendoc do you do your relief grinds with a hand file?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> @Greendoc do you do your relief grinds with a hand file?


Not quite a hand file. On a GM 1000, the reel, especially if it is the EdgeMax reel. What I used until I got the Bernhard Rapid Relief was a Makita power file. That is a 1/2" belt sander with an articulating arm.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > @Greendoc do you do your relief grinds with a hand file?
> ...


That thing is slick!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D10JwOnmpHJc&ved=2ahUKEwjlls6uhOfqAhWmct8KHbd6DNwQwqsBMAJ6BAgKEAM&usg=AOvVaw3r6wSKFsLyerGdHx8AHlBI


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

TNTurf said:


> I get my reel sharpened once per season and never backlap. My reel is spin grind only, no relief. Cuts paper all season and cut quality is great. The guy who sharpens my reels tells me not to waste my time. He does most of the local sports teams, schools, a few courses and other places in the area. I have the stuff to do it sitting unused but never done it. Maybe I should send my Pinhigh compounds and brush to someone that can use them. Maybe I should be using them but dont. Not sure really.


I have begun doing the same with my 1600 only adjust reel to bedknife a click or two every 7th or 8th mows about 20 hours of use this year and still cutting paper.

I also have topdressed twice this year.


----------

